# New Giants Stadium Sale



## RootDKJ (Dec 10, 2009)

It looks like somebody finally is taking up the old Princeton Ski Shops sale at Giants Stadium.  Mount Everest Ski Shop is holding a sale there (started yesterday) until 12/12.

http://www.ridemteverest.com/blog/2...radtacular-giants-stadium-ski-snowboard-sale/

If it's anything like the old sale there, mostly entry level to mid-grade skis and boots, but a decent selection of soft goods, helmets, base layers, and accessories.

I'll probably take a ride up there at some point this weekend, but since I haven't finalized my ski plans, I'm not sure when.


----------



## jaywbigred (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh man, this does not instill confidence:


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 10, 2009)

jaywbigred said:


> Oh man, this does not instill confidence:


Great catch.  I'm going to go check it out tomorrow afternoon.


----------

